# OpenGL Context im JFrame?



## RalleYTN (23. Mrz 2016)

Hey Leute!

Ich wollte nur mal Fragen ob es möglich ist irgendwie ein Display aus LWJGL in ein JFrame zu verfrachten. Ich möchte einen Terrain Editor für meine Engine schreiben.

Ich hatte auch schon Einigesw im Internet gefunden, allerdings bekomme ich entweder eine LWJGLException die sagt, dass der Parent nicht Displayable ist oder das kein OpenGL Context gefunden wurde.

Hier ist der Code:

```
try {
       
       JFrame frame = new JFrame();
       Canvas canvas = new Canvas();
       frame.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
       
       
       Display.setDisplayMode(Display.getDesktopDisplayMode());
       Display.setVSyncEnabled(true);
       Display.setTitle("Test");
       Display.setResizable(true);
       
       canvas.setSize(Display.getDisplayMode().getWidth(), Display.getDisplayMode().getHeight());
       
       frame.add(canvas, BorderLayout.CENTER);
       Display.setParent(canvas);
       Display.create(new PixelFormat());
       
       
       
       frame.pack();
       frame.setVisible(true);
       frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
       
       while(true) {
         
         Display.sync(60);
         Display.update();
         
         GL11.glClear(GL11.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT);
       }
       
     } catch(LWJGLException exception) {
       
       exception.printStackTrace();
     }
```

Was genau mache ich falsch?
Habt ihr ein paar Code Beispiele?


----------

